# Russian tortoise eggs - when will they hatch?



## joe1597 (May 3, 2014)

Hello, my female Russian tortoise laid 2 eggs earlier and I placed them in the incubator. They are set at 30 degrees C / 86 degrees F.
So when should I expect them to hatch so that I can get everything ready for them?
Thanks.


----------



## satewwola18 (May 8, 2014)

8-12 weeks. Good luck


----------



## joe1597 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## joe1597 (May 3, 2014)

Day 50 today, I candled them 2 days ago and they were fully black almost and it looked like there was a black circle inside so could this be the head?
The temp is 30 degrees C or 86 degrees F so when should I be expecting babies?
Thanks.


----------

